# Sunnyside PPB Sunday 13/1



## AGE (Oct 7, 2007)

Thinking of going back to Sunnyside this Sunday AM early.
Anyone interested in joining me???
Post your interest here and we'll organise closer to the date.


----------



## Bildabob3653 (Nov 7, 2007)

Hi there

I can't make it Sunday but am heading down that way tomorrow ( Wed) for work and am not familiar with the area. Can you give me some directions to Sunnyside and I will drop in for a squiz.

Cheers :lol:


----------



## Donutslayer (Jun 9, 2007)

Drive to mornington, turn left then keep going for three Ks. I left a fish there to mark the spot


----------



## Donutslayer (Jun 9, 2007)

Actually, I dont recommend it alone.


----------



## Bildabob3653 (Nov 7, 2007)

THanks for the advice Donutslayer. Actually ended up going there this morning with my son. We launched the Outback and the Sport about 6 am on water which looked like a mirror. Trolled a silver lure and soft plastics around but only got one snook about 60 cms ( my son). Other boats around were picking up the odd calamari. Not too many fish but a wonderful time to be out on the water.


----------



## Bildabob3653 (Nov 7, 2007)

THanks for the advice Donutslayer. Actually ended up going there this morning with my son. We launched the Outback and the Sport about 6 am on water which looked like a mirror. Trolled a silver lure and soft plastics around but only got one snook about 60 cms ( my son). Other boats around were picking up the odd calamari. Not too many fish but a wonderful time to be out on the water.


----------



## Tidy (Nov 23, 2007)

Donutslayer said:


> Actually, I dont recommend it alone.


Any reason you don't recommend it alone at Sunnyside?

I'm thinking of going Canadian Bay or Frankston this afternoon.


----------



## Donutslayer (Jun 9, 2007)

Tidy said:


> Donutslayer said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, I dont recommend it alone.
> ...


Sorry. for the misunderstanding. Sunnyside is and excellent place for a solo jaunt. I was talking about out deep. It can get lumpy quick and its a long way in, thats all.


----------



## AGE (Oct 7, 2007)

Trip Cancelled due to wrecked transmission in Car


----------



## CoolBreeze (Jun 21, 2007)

Damn I would have been in, would have been good to meet some guys for the forums.


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

shame about ya car AGE, looks like it woulda been a hell of a session on sunday going by seabreezes forecast...

nice work with the snook Andrew, can see by your position around the buoy your fishing in the right area :wink:


----------



## AGE (Oct 7, 2007)

Plenty more days to come


----------

